# Free snowboarding stickers...seriously.



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Some of these companies are only like an hour away from me. I wonder if I could save the stamps and just drive there and ask for them? Lol! Seriously though, good looking out man.


----------



## reppinNW (Nov 23, 2009)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Some of these companies are only like an hour away from me. I wonder if I could save the stamps and just drive there and ask for them? Lol! Seriously though, good looking out man.


Haha that's what I thought too!
I'm from Bonney Lake though, so a little closer then Port Orchard.
I never knew so many of these companies were from the NW though!
sooo sick.
Keep it real brotha.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

reppinNW said:


> Haha that's what I thought too!
> I'm from Bonney Lake though, so a little closer then Port Orchard.
> I never knew so many of these companies were from the NW though!
> sooo sick.
> Keep it real brotha.


Right on man! Someone just knowing where Port Orchard is catches me by surprise! LoL! Some of them I knew were from here, and some I did not. Of course, I still remember when K2 was on Vashon Island and my HS English teacher's son was one of the owners/founders of Lib Tech. What mountain do you ride out here?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

a lot of the companies will give you free ones if you just send them a self addressed envelope to them.



if you're a forum/special blend/four square fan check sierrasnowboard.com


i got like a million stickers for 5 bucks when i added them to my order


----------



## reppinNW (Nov 23, 2009)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Right on man! Someone just knowing where Port Orchard is catches me by surprise! LoL! Some of them I knew were from here, and some I did not. Of course, I still remember when K2 was on Vashon Island and my HS English teacher's son was one of the owners/founders of Lib Tech. What mountain do you ride out here?


Yeah my Girlfriend's Dad lives out in Gig Harbor, so we're out in that area quite alot.
Seriously? Founder of Lib Tech? He must be doing well lol.
I try to ride Crystal as much as possible, but snoqualmie is usually where I end up.
It's just that Crystal is so damn expensive. Season passes are something like $900. Ridiculous. 
What about you? It's good to see another NW local on here.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

reppinNW said:


> Yeah my Girlfriend's Dad lives out in Gig Harbor, so we're out in that area quite alot.
> Seriously? Founder of Lib Tech? He must be doing well lol.
> I try to ride Crystal as much as possible, but snoqualmie is usually where I end up.
> It's just that Crystal is so damn expensive. Season passes are something like $900. Ridiculous.
> What about you? It's good to see another NW local on here.


Yeah, it was a big deal cause he was one of the brainchildren behind Gnu and he sold his shares in both and cashed out. My English teacher was always talking about it. We always bugged her about if the G in Gnu was silent or not and how the son of an English teacher came up with a name like that. I ride Crystal once in a great while, but it is damn expensive and always crowded. My mountain of choice is Snoqualmie all the way. I love that place! In fact, I'll be there on Thursday, ridin' my day away.  And yes, it's sweet to see another Washingtonian here reppin' the NW.:thumbsup: I just had a guy earlier think I was from DC. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

these companies should be falling over themselves to distribute free stickers as you are falling over yourself to give them free advertising...

alasdair


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i have that capita sticker with the ass on it, lol. i send out for these two- i have about 1/2 still on their way. only problem is a bunch or douches stole half of them and i have given away most of them now...


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

that metallic skullcandy sticker is steezy too! i cut it into three pieces and i have one work on each side of my helmet and the logo in front! i have a pic of it in my helmet review


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

lol that lib is on banana way.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

That's pretty cool, I wonder if wakeboard companies do that to.


----------



## reppinNW (Nov 23, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> That's pretty cool, I wonder if wakeboard companies do that to.


For sure dude,
I mailed in to Hyperlite and Tige last year and got some pretty dope stickers from both.
Tige sent legit vinyl decals, probably 7x11 inches.


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

do you think they would send to canada?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

hahahahah i read the comments on your blog, i love how someone asked you if they sent you an ipod.


----------



## reppinNW (Nov 23, 2009)

Pheeldo said:


> hahahahah i read the comments on your blog, i love how someone asked you if they sent you an ipod.


lol,
I read that and just shook my head.


----------



## reppinNW (Nov 23, 2009)

neversummerFTW said:


> do you think they would send to canada?


I'm really not sure how cross-country postage works. You could purchase international
letters which run a couple bucks a piece, but even then you'd have to purchase 2
envelopes per company (one to mail, and one for them to mail you stickers in).
So yes they would send to Canada, but you might just be better off hitting up your local 
board shop for stickers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

hah, well i have all my 45 letters printed out.

do they have to be 44 cent stamps? idk anything about stamps lolz.


----------



## reppinNW (Nov 23, 2009)

Pheeldo said:


> hah, well i have all my 45 letters printed out.
> 
> do they have to be 44 cent stamps? idk anything about stamps lolz.


Yeah 44 cent stamps are what you need.
I got most of my stamps within 3 weeks of mailing.
Some trickle in after that, and some bigger co.'s (oakley, DC)
take even longer. But don't worry, you're about to have
more sticker than you'll know what to do with.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

reppinNW said:


> Yeah 44 cent stamps are what you need.
> I got most of my stamps within 3 weeks of mailing.
> Some trickle in after that, and some bigger co.'s (oakley, DC)
> take even longer. But don't worry, you're about to have
> more sticker than you'll know what to do with.


fuck. my printer is broken.


----------

